# Reserve LogO training



## mdh (20 Oct 2004)

Hey folks, I tried posting this originally on another forum but didn't get much of a response...

Does anyone know what courses are required to become a fully qualified reserve LogO after you complete CAPR? Are they offered in the summer in blocks or are there a lot of shorter two week segments? Or does it tend to be OJT? I'd appreciate any enlightenment on the subject.

feel free to PM me if you like, cheers, mdh


----------



## Eowyn (21 Oct 2004)

mdh said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what courses are required to become a fully qualified reserve LogO after you complete CAPR? Are they offered in the summer in blocks or are there a lot of shorter two week segments? Or does it tend to be OJT? I'd appreciate any enlightenment on the subject.



Having just completed the courses this summer.  The trade courses you need to be promoted Lt - Log are:

BCT 1 - home study, can also be 2 weeks garrison at CFB Borden.  For either, the nominations are asked for Dec/Jan.
BCT 2 - 2 weeks in the field at CFB Borden.  This has been during end June - begin July
ICT (either Fin or S & T) - 2 weeks garrison at CFB Borden.  Middle of July, historically


----------



## mdh (21 Oct 2004)

Thanks Eowyn, that's exactly what I was looking for, cheers, mdh


----------



## ggranatstein (22 Oct 2004)

Eowyn is exactly correct. However, if you are a Log O in a Comms Unit, the path is slightly different. The Comm Res HQ still recongnizes the successful completion of BCT 2 and 1 year as 2Lt. as sufficient to be promoted to Lieutenant. Of course, your promotion will always depend on the willingness of your CO to promote you.

I learned this when another junior officer asked the DCO about his promotion... the convo went like this:

2Lt. Bloggins: "Sir! I finished my Phase 3, now i'll get promoted!"

DCO: " 2Lt. Bloggins, your qualification only means that you are eligible for promotion. You now have to merit it."

End of conversation!

If you have any other Log O type questions, feel free to ask, I'm sure Eowyn and I will be able to answer most of your questions.


----------



## mdh (22 Oct 2004)

Hello Habitant and thanks for your input. I'm less anxious about promotions and more keen to get some good courses under my belt. Cheers, mdh


----------



## ggranatstein (23 Oct 2004)

Good! You'll really enjoy the courses. BCT 2 was fun and I learned a fair bit. I could have learned more, but IT IS the army. The focus is different from Phase 1 + 2. They don't lead you around by the nose on the trade courses, it's more about learning and figuring out stuff by yourself - more independent thinking and freedom. Of course, you also have the freedom to mess up more, but it goes hand in hand. If you need course notes or help with assignments, let me know. It would be my pleasure. 

Good Luck!


----------

